# Black Friday is here on [Notation Central] - 20% off almost everything!



## Nor (Nov 20, 2021)

​
Black Friday is here on Notation Central - 20% off almost everything​
​​

Black Friday comes early to Notation Central with our biggest sale yet: *20% off* nearly everything in the store!​*20% off: Use the code SCORE20*​
*20% off* all Scoring Express templates for Sibelius, including the bundle​
*20% off* all Notation Express profiles for Sibelius and Dorico, including the 15-key/XL bundles​
*20%* *off* all music and text fonts​
*20% off* ebooks and video tutorials like Using Sibelius Effectively and Dorico Basics​
*20% off* the Sibelius plug-ins Graphical MIDI Tools and UltraMix…​
…and more!​


​*Plus extra savings from [NorFonts]*​Use the code *SMUFLME* to get *25% off* when you purchase two or more SMuFL fonts from NorFonts together! Includes Da Capo, Soli, Tutti, Scordatura, BopMusic, RealScore, Rhapsody, The Copyist, and Groove, for use in Dorico and Finale 27. Stack the code *SMUFLME*with *SCORE20* for super savings of *40% off!
50% off* John Hinchey’s SWA Masterclass Sibelius Ultimate: More than 7 hours of expert tutorial videos. Reg. $49.95, on sale for $24.98.​*Don’t miss out*​Don’t miss out on this opportunity to make the most of the music notation software you use! Use the code *SCORE20* at checkout for 20% off.
The Black Friday sale ends *December 1, 2021*.

Sincerely,
NorFonts.ma​

​


----------

